# Homemade Curry Powder



## Argamemnon (Apr 27, 2010)

Do you have a favorite homemade curry powder recipe? What spices do you use besides cumin, coriander and turmeric?


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 27, 2010)

*Madras Curry Powder*

8 Tbs coriander seeds
6 Tbs cumin seeds
1 Tbs mustard seeds
1 Tbs fennel seed
4 Tbs ground cinnamon
8 Tbs peppercorns
1 Tbs ground nutmeg
1 Tbs whole cloves
2 Tbs ground cardamom
2 Tbs turmeric
2 Tbs ground ginger
1 Tbs cayenne, (or less if less heat is desired)

1. In a dry skillet over very low heat, place the coriander, cumin, mustard and fennel seeds. Roast the seeds gently, shaking the pan occasionally, until they begin to pop. When about half the seeds have popped, add the cinnamon, peppercorns, nutmeg, cloves, cardamom, turmeric, ginger and cayenne.

2. Continue to heat and stir gently until the mixture is quite hot but not burnt. Pour into a dry blender or food processor, or use a mortar and pestle. Grind into a fine powder. Pour into a clean, dry jar, seal, and let it cool before using.

Servings: 1

Prep Time:: 10 minutes

----------------------------------------------
*Indian Curry Powder*

CURRY POWDER:
5 Tbs hot dried red chile powder
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp mustard seeds
1/2 Tbs whole cloves
1 cinnamon stick (2 inch)
4 Tbs coriander seeds
4 Tbs cumin seeds
3 Tbs turmeric
1/2 tsp fenugreek seed
1/2 tsp cardamom
2 Tbs curry powder (see above)
1 cup onion, finely chopped

1. Curry Powder: Mix together and blender in grinder until fine.


----------



## Argamemnon (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you tried one of those mcnerd? I tried some other recipe that I had found but didn't really like it. I thought maybe someone has a 'perfect' homemade recipe.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing is ever perfect when it comes to food and spices since everyone's tastes and expectations are different.  You have to be your own guinea pig in most cases.


----------

